

Textcelerator: Speed reading with a browser plugin - jimrandomh
http://textcelerator.com

======
stfu
Great idea! But wow, really expensive for "just" some plugin.

Also I am looking for a Pdf speedreading tool for Ubuntu. Would appreciate any
recommendations.

~~~
jimrandomh
Author here. It _is_ free for 30 days, and I think most people who try it will
find that it's worth the price. And if not, I'll think about bringing it down
when the trials start expiring and people don't convert. For what it's worth,
there are desktop apps on the market that do the same thing, but not as well,
and cost significantly more.

Textcelerator doesn't have PDF support yet, but it's planned for a future
version. Textcelerator runs anywhere Firefox or Chrome des, so Ubuntu is and
will of course continue to be supported.

